# First time venison snack sticks



## papa t (Nov 21, 2016)

Hay guys
its papa t. Been trying to get my smoker back going now i have been feeling better.
Made some venison snack stixs and turned out pretty good i think. I will definitely make them again.
I did a 10 pounds batch and used 7 pounds of venison and 3 pounds pork butt..
 Then I also used 2 cups of ice cold water 14 tablespoons of leg seasoning and 1 tablespoon of onion powder and 1 tablespoon of garlic powder and also used 2 teaspoons of  cure which is the pink salt.
 I ground-up both the venison and the pork through the hamburger plate and then went ahead and ran them again through the fine grained plate then I added all the seasonings to the water mixed well until it became very sticky then I went ahead and use 19 mm casings and went ahead to stuffing after that was all complete I went ahead and put all the done snack sticks into the refrigerator overnight and I went ahead and started up the smoker that next morning I went ahead and smoked them for an hour at 160 and I went ahead and reset temperature to 180 and smoke them so I got internal temperature of 160 and they turned out pretty good here is a pic.













IMG_20161105_105211.jpg



__ papa t
__ Nov 21, 2016


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 22, 2016)

PT, looks good !


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 22, 2016)

You are a sausage making machine!

It looks delicious!

Al


----------



## papa t (Nov 22, 2016)

Just learning and try just to have fun with it . Feels good to be playing with the smoker again.


----------



## vivid (Dec 4, 2016)

Looks good to me.  What wood did you use with it?  I'll be making my own in the next couple of days.


----------



## papa t (Dec 4, 2016)

I used hickory and whiskey barrel mix about 3/4 hickory to 1/4 whiskey barrel. Good luck vivid.


----------

